# March 31 M3 Pickup & Redelivery on the Patriot/Glovis Conductor



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

ED #5. This never gets old!


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

:bigpimp:


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Congrats, very nice.
What time was your delivery? I was at the Welt doing one of the tours in the afternoon and I didn't see anything Sakhir or with red tags.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Asteroid said:


> Congrats, very nice.
> What time was your delivery? I was at the Welt doing one of the tours in the afternoon and I didn't see anything Sakhir or with red tags.


Around 10:30am. We were out of there by 11.


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

Congrats. Looks like the weather was great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Yes, great spring weather here. Currently in Sedan, France where hotel is inside huge old fort.



ChicagoBigHouse said:


> Congrats. Looks like the weather was great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Dropped in Paris April 10, car arrived Bremerhaven April 18, booked on Patriot departing April 20! This is going better than I expected.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes, 10 days from car drop-off to being on board a ship beats the average for Paris by 5 days. So you are indeed off to a great start. Your car should be in Halifax in 12 days, so keep your fingers crossed for a quick processing and train journey.


----------



## zerofighter (Aug 23, 2003)

Kanuck said:


> Dropped in Paris April 10, car arrived Bremerhaven April 18, booked on Patriot departing April 20! This is going better than I expected.


Damn, I dropped my car off at Frankfurt on the 12th and it arrived at Bremerhaven today as well but is booked on Otello departing on the 27th. Lucky that your car made the Patriot.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Could it be? Looks like a Sakhir Orange car on this lot in Bremerhaven. 

Could possibly be mine if Google updated their satellite pics in the last few days.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

zerofighter said:


> Damn, I dropped my car off at Frankfurt on the 12th and it arrived at Bremerhaven today as well but is booked on Otello departing on the 27th. Lucky that your car made the Patriot.


Mine was "booked" April 12 but "Received at Terminal" April 18, so not totally clear to me exactly when it arrived in Bremerhaven.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

zerofighter said:


> Damn, I dropped my car off at Frankfurt on the 12th and it arrived at Bremerhaven today as well but is booked on Otello departing on the 27th. Lucky that your car made the Patriot.


It will get worse as Calgary has to be three time as far from Halifax as Toronto - so a much longer time on the train. But when your car does get to Calgary you are only 80 miles from the Banff-Jasper Highway, a great road to enjoy your M3.

Let us know when your car gets back to you and please complete the Sticky "Online Redelivery Reporting Form Now Online - Enter Results Here". The data in the survey is the only way we can estimate how long a Canadian or US car will take to return home.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

zerofighter said:


> Lucky that your car made the Patriot.


Patriot left Bremerhaven yesterday, anchored offshore overnight, then returned to Bremerhaven. WTF? Did the Captain forget something?


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Patriot now sitting in Gothenburg, Sweden. Scheduled to leave at 7pm local for Zeebrugge. We were only 20km from there in Bruges almost 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Patriot arrived in Zeebrugge today. There are so many variables in the redelivery timeline. But, if your ship goes to Sweden it adds a lot of time. Patriot has taken a week to get from Bremerhaven to Zeebrugge via Gothenburg.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Car has been taken off Patriot in Zeebrugge. Now scheduled to be loaded on to Glovis Conductor and leave Zeebrugge April 30. 

Painful.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Must be something wrong with Patriot as WWL now reporting Patriot no longer heading across the Atlantic but will be in Zeebrugge until May 10. Are they really moving all the cars on Patriot to Glovis Conductor? Big job but they are sitting one in front of the other in Zeebrugge.

I knew this May 2 in Halifax was too good to be true.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

zerofighter said:


> Damn, I dropped my car off at Frankfurt on the 12th and it arrived at Bremerhaven today as well but is booked on Otello departing on the 27th. Lucky that your car made the Patriot.


Otello arrives in Zeebrugge at 8:55pm local time April 29. Lots going on there.


----------



## zerofighter (Aug 23, 2003)

Kanuck said:


> Otello arrives in Zeebrugge at 8:55pm local time April 29. Lots going on there.


Awesome, thanks for that pic. Saw that it is in Zeebrugge but didn't find a webcam feed that shows the Otello.


----------

